# Bill Maher Hopes The Patriots Lose The Super Bowl - Because Of Donald Trump



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

*“Go Falcons!”*

Bill Maher is rooting for the Atlanta Falcons at the Super Bowl on Sunday.

Not because he’s from Atlanta or is a longtime fan of the team, but because they’re up against the New England Patriots.

“The Falcons are playing a team where the owner, the coach and the star quarterback all love and support Donald Trump,” Maher said on Friday’s broadcast of “Real Time.” “So I’d really like for [The Patriots] to lose by a score of a million fucking thousand to none.”

Maher, a fierce critic of Trump, later lamented how the new POTUS has politicized things that just shouldn’t even be political ― including football.

*Bill Maher Hopes The Patriots Lose The Super Bowl - Because Of Donald Trump*

Although my heart is still with the Patriots - I can't argue with Bill Maher's assessment.

*NOTE TO MODS:*
Could you please tolerate this thread until after the Super Bowl?  After all, it does have a political slant to it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Everything is political to you.

Sad.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

After reading Bill Maher's OP, I won't feel too devastated if the Falcons win.  They are a great team.  I just hope it's a fair game and both teams play to their full potential.  I also wish Rob Gronkowski was able to play.


----------



## Tank (Feb 4, 2017)

Liberals are totally losing their minds


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Tank said:


> Liberals are totally losing their minds



I repeat from the OP:

Maher, a fierce critic of Trump, later lamented how the new POTUS has politicized things that just shouldn’t even be political ― including football.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2017)

Nobody cares what Billy boy Maher says about about the game, or anything else.   ......


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Nobody cares what Billy boy Maher says about about the game, or anything else.   ......



Well, actually some people do care - so don't presume to speak for everyone.  Okay?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are totally losing their minds
> ...



How has Trump done that 


Lakhota said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are totally losing their minds
> ...



Trump didn't do anything you stupid moron.

The owner and QB supported Trump in an election and now Billyblowhard.....is taking that to the stadium.

Do you enjoy shaming those who educated you ?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Nobody cares what Billy boy Maher says about about the game, or anything else.   ......



Bill Maher is a joke......


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm a Patriots fan and a Trump voter.

Things couldn't get much better.......


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares what Billy boy Maher says about about the game, or anything else.   ......
> ...



Yeah, that's what he gets the big bucks for.  He also has a valid point about the game tomorrow.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, that's taking politics way too far.  But with Maher, that's what I'd expect from him.
I too would like to see a Falcon victory, because they have never won a Super Bowl and also, I just love to pull for the underdog.
That's why I'm a huge Minnesota Timberwolves fan.  They have been in the NBA since 1989 and have never even sniffed at a NBA Championship.  They did make the Western Conference Finals in 2004 but lost in 6 games and since then they haven't even made the playoffs.   I just love pulling for those guys.
Anyways, GO FALCONS!!!!!!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Pleases point it out.  

You haven't made it yet.  

You root for a team in every game based on who their owner supported ?

Please show us Maher's moronic point.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *“Go Falcons!”*
> 
> Bill Maher is rooting for the Atlanta Falcons at the Super Bowl on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Bill Maher is spot on as always.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



But his comedy routine is taken seriously by mentally challenged leftards like you. I would kick Bill Maher's ass in a debate....he wouldn't even allow it to be filmed because it would be such an ass-kicking. He is a smarmy, commie ass-wipe with a big ol bag of nothing. Hell, I would even let him pick the topic that he could research beforehand and even unprepared? I would still leave him stuttering and stammering just based off the thousands of hours of research and reading I have done.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I'm a Patriots fan and a Trump voter.
> 
> Things couldn't get much better.......



I voted for Trump....only for the SCOTUS.

I don't like the Patriots.....but best of luck.

Football is a football.

I don't root for Lakhota's team because one of the cheer leaders goes to church.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Apparently Tom Brady ain't no Rhodes scholar.







*Tom Brady's Grammar Fail at Super Bowl Practice (PHOTO GALLERY)*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *“Go Falcons!”*
> ...



He was against Trump.

How'd that work out for him ?

He's an asshole that can't even put his arguments in order.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yeah, and I bet you're faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Apparently Tom Brady ain't no Rhodes scholar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently, he's a great quarterback.

Do you enjoy looking stupid ?

BTW: How is the team you play on doing ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Billyblowhard is lucky he got the teams right.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *“Go Falcons!”*
> ...




Bill Maher is an intellectual lightweight cut from the same cloth as Jon Stewart......filling his size 5 1/2 shoe on the Daily Show was easy......


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Kicking Mahrer's ass in a debate would be exceedingly easy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2017)

I should care what Maher thinks about a silly game because?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *“Go Falcons!”*
> 
> Bill Maher is rooting for the Atlanta Falcons at the Super Bowl on Sunday.
> 
> ...



 Bill Maher hired a guy to laugh at all his lame jokes.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


lol oh my god. I would love to see you debate Maher. Now that's funny.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *“Go Falcons!”*
> ...



And didn't pay him enough.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Why do you think Maher brings out two left wingers and one right winger.....

Three on one......

Because on his own.....he is mental loser........

That is Maher's idea of debate.

Get a clue dickweed....

He loses half those debates......


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You clearly never watch his show. It's not like a talk show can pick and choose the panel each episode when it comes to scheduling guests. Sometimes he gets two liberals and one con. Sometimes two cons and one liberal. He might get all 3 of one side.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

AFL! AFL! AFL! I don't care what the owner, coach, and QB think about politics- Most dumbasses like Trump. They'll learn...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> AFL! AFL! AFL! I don't care what the owner, coach, and QB think about politics- Most dumbasses like Trump. They'll learn...



Off the meds again, huh?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Write to him.......tell him that I say that he is twenty pounds of bullshit stuffed into a ten pound sack and that I challenge him to a debate....get the ball rolling. I would love to publicly humiliate that commie POS on air.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



When I watch his show....it's always 3 on 1.

And he leaves the heavy lifting to others letting them set him up to make his stupid little turdblasts.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


One RWer is enough. They're all loudmouths and they all believe exactly the same bs propaganda line...


----------



## mdk (Feb 4, 2017)

I always hope the Pats lose, but in my defense, I'm a hater. lol


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




I have seen some of his little dog-piling sessions on youtube and I am always amazed at how someone as clueless as he is even has a show. He could pick an entire panel to take me on and I would still kick their asses.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> AFL! AFL! AFL! I don't care what the owner, coach, and QB think about politics- Most dumbasses like Trump. They'll learn...



Pot calling the  kettle black.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




In your tiny little mind? "Propaganda" is anything that opposes the globalist/marxist agenda........


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 4, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Patriots fan and a Trump voter.
> ...


Lakhota's team..... The Washington Redskins?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I agree!  Then, imagine him trying to debate someone like Jon Stewart.  Even the thought is hilarious.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I would destroy him....just like I do you and your leftard pals.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


A legend in his own mind, Dale is. Only if you were judging...


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




Nope, I just know a lot things, Franco....I know a lot things because I have dedicated myself to learning the things I do. I don't get talking points like you do.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *NOTE TO MODS:*
> Could you please tolerate this thread until after the Super Bowl?  After all, it does have a political slant to it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are totally losing their minds
> ...



Just read an article about Maher being a member of a high-dollar brothel....he has to wear a chain and key around his neck at the parties to show he paid the $175K buy in....he's too hideous to get anything but a prostitute.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 4, 2017)

A lot of people want the Pats to lose the Super Bowl.

A lot of people always get jealous of number one.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I wonder if that's the same club where Donnie met Melania?


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Globalist Marxist is conspiracy gobbledygook, dupe.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 4, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> I wonder if that's the same club where Donnie met Melania?



I wonder why you haven't been deported yet...we got enough roach coach operators.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You do know what communism is right?


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if that's the same club where Donnie met Melania?
> ...



LOL, is that another term for the president?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 4, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> LOL, is that another term for the president?



WTF?  You're dumb as a plate of refried beans ain't ya, boy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Kind like you and Ann Coulter ?

She tends to take people on one-on-one as does Stewart.

Billyblowhard.....wouldn't last 10 seconds on his own.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No....the Dirty River Faggots.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I know more than you....it's a fact.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, is that another term for the president?
> ...



You must have a very low opinion of people if you think they are your equals Tom.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

I've always thought Brady was a snob, but I rooted for him anyway - because he's a great quarterback. He's a much better quarterback than Trump is a president.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 4, 2017)

Juan de Fuca said:


> You must have a very low opinion of people if you think they are your equals Tom.



Somebody who fell off a turnip truck ain't my equal, Juan.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Do you think that I don't know what it is???? Are you a fan of this? Do you know the origins of communism? And no, it wasn't Karl Marx or Frederick Engels. Let's see if you can answer this question and the origins of communism. For bonus points, who funded the co-opting of the Bolshevik Revolution that ended up enslaving the people of Russia?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> I've always thought Brady was a snob, but I rooted for him anyway - because he's a great quarterback. He's a much better quarterback than Trump is a president.



And Trump is a much better president than you are a debater.

Moron.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

*The New England Patriots Are Team Trump*

The Super Bowl favorites have very, very deep ties to President Trump.

*If the QB and head coach weren’t enough, Trump’s biggest supporter among the Patriots is the team’s billionaire owner, Robert Kraft.*

“You know, Tom Brady is a friend of mine. We play golf together,” saidTrump. “Great quarterback. He’s a phenomenal guy and a great athlete. I’m with him, I feel the same age as him. It’s crazy.”

Yes, it is crazy.

On Sunday, February 5th, Brady’s Patriots will square off againstthe Atlanta Falcons in Super Bowl LI. The Patriots are three-point favorites to win the high-flying matchup, though a new poll released Monday by Public Policy Polling indicated that they also remain the most disliked team in the NFL. That number likely increased after Brady, when asked about the election of President Trump during a Monday press conference, claimed ignorance, replying, “What’s going on in the world? I haven’t paid much attention. I’m just a positive person.”

That non-answer from Brady, who also shared touching anecdotes about his familial struggles over the past year, _would_ be sufficient were it not for the fact that he’s been close friends with President Trump for 15 years, skipped out on his team’s recent White House visit with President Obama, and if Trump is to be believed, gave Trump a call congratulating him on his election win.

Then again, the Patriots as an organization are _very_ team Trump.

*More: The New England Patriots Are Team Trump*

OMG, I think I'm going to be sick.  I can't get the image of Trump's face under Brady's helmet out of my mind.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Um no I'm not at all a fan of communism and neither is Maher. That's my point.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *The New England Patriots Are Team Trump*
> 
> The Super Bowl favorites have very, very deep ties to President Trump.
> 
> ...



That's a lie.....

You have no mind (that works).


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Trump won.

Suck on it.

BillybozoMaher is a total asswipe.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Feb 4, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > You must have a very low opinion of people if you think they are your equals Tom.
> ...



Aww, Tom I've seen people like you before but they always made me pay admission first.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




Cultural Marxism is a prelude to a communist takeover. 70 members of congress have ties to communist front groups and they are demcrat.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


>



What a tough guy you are.

I really don't like the Patriots.

But I'd love to see one of their lineman motor over your ass.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


More bs propaganda fer sure...another branch of Pubcrappe is all....so Bilderbergers are commies now? Nonsense.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Hey Frankie.....

You lost.

Suck on it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



The technocratic,feudalistic, totalitarian system that the global elites see for the world is even worse than communism...you see? I know more than you. Are you willing to be "chipped"????


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Then it's not Marxist duh. Globalism is just the natural progress of the world getting more inter-related. Let's just keep it as fair as possible. Socialist  and democratic that is...your elites are hardly that organized, conspiracy nutjob. All your info is bogus.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I noticed. LOL. What is your point, dupe?


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Nope, it is definitely communism in it's most brutal form. I have their own white papers where they have laid out that very plan. They control all the central banks....do you think it's just a coincidence that every country that has a central bank is drowning in global debt? Libya wasn't drowning in debt. The people there had the highest standard of living because they had a gold backed currency and the oil revenue was shared with the people. The gold backed dinar was being used to unite other African countries so that they could get away from selling their wares for the fiat dollar ...so your hero Hitlery and Barrypuppet did as they were told and had him taken out and the people of Libya were punished for supporting him. Now? They are ran by CIA trained radicals...they now have a Rothschild central bank and the hundreds of tons of silver and gold have been stolen from the people and are safely tucked away in the Bank Of London. I would gladly pull the lever on both of them as they sat in the electric chair for what they did to the people of Libya. I hope that Barrypuppet and Hitlery die horrific and painful deaths.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 4, 2017)

Be sure to watch this great Super Bowl commercial:


*Budweiser’s ‘Political’ Super Bowl Advert Sparks Backlash*


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Libyans love Obama- life suqed under the total a-hole Qaddafi duh. All total bs, dupe. Link? lol


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 5, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Ummmm, nope, any hope that the Libyan people had about the Barrypuppet after 8 hears of the neocon reign of the Bushpuppet dissipated very quickly when Qaddafi  wanted to introduce the gold dinar so they could bypass the fiat currency world reserve asset-less paper debt notes...they learned that the new boss was the same as the old boss....chew on that, lil fella. I speak truth....listen, learn,grow, evolve and absorb it.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Link? Qaddafi was a idiot butcher who was about to massacre a bunch of  democrats....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 5, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Link ?

You truly are a moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 5, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Except you lost.

No order there.

Bye bye Hillary....

You gonna run in 2020 ?  That should be fun.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 5, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> AFL! AFL! AFL! I don't care what the owner, coach, and QB think about politics- Most dumbasses like Trump. They'll learn...


GO BILLS!!.....lol


----------



## Missourian (Feb 5, 2017)

I think it's wonderful.

Liberals have chosen,  for the sake of politics...not sportsmanship... to root against a blue state team whose fans are overwhelmingly Northeastern liberal democrats in favor of a red state team whose fans are overwhelming conservative republicans because the Patriots QB & GM had the temerity to support a Republican for President.

The irony is absolutely delightful.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > AFL! AFL! AFL! I don't care what the owner, coach, and QB think about politics- Most dumbasses like Trump. They'll learn...
> ...


Pats have been my second team for about 54 years. My first game, div. playoff at War Memorial. It always seemed we were both spoilers of each other. Until lately. To have the best team ever be AFL would be fine....TY Joe Willie!


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2017)

Seriously, let's have a good game.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 5, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


franco i still remember the game were OJ rushed for 200 yards in that blizzard against the Jets...lol


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Seriously, let's have a good game.


Eeeek


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Also 2000 yards...I was at the snow game against the Pats where he got the single game record at 243 or so...Atlanta's defense ain't bad lol. Alfa!!!!! halftime? What next? see 68 GT Junior I had- coming BACK! ETC

Trump having a bad weekend.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2017)

This game sucks!  Looks like BIll Maher put a hex on Brady.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 5, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


My cousin was the back up running back to OJ that year.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 5, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> This game sucks!  Looks like BIll Maher put a hex on Brady.



Bill Maher can suck it...again...



 
​


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


herman weaver?....


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2017)

Jill Stein just filed paperwork for a recount. Here we go again...


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 5, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *“Go Falcons!”*
> 
> Bill Maher is rooting for the Atlanta Falcons at the Super Bowl on Sunday.
> 
> ...


I am no patriots fan (far from it) but Oh to see Mahers face right now.

Sent from my SM-N920V using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Nobody cares what Billy boy Maher says about about the game, or anything else.   ......



So now Maher has managed to have FOUR losses for the 2016 election?

roflmao


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 5, 2017)

Best comment I read on the game:

This just in....Liberals are protesting the Super Bowl. Said that the Falcons won 3 quarters.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 5, 2017)

I wanted the Ps to win just so Mahr would be pissed off. 

They came from behind, just like Trump, and won the whole.damn.game.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Jill Stein just filed paperwork for a recount. Here we go again...




She threw out her challenge flag and wants all the two point conversions post-game reviewed via instant replay.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2017)

I salute Tom Brady and the New England Patriots!  Epic comeback!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2017)

Imagine being a Hillary-supporting Atlanta Falcons fan who wanted Britain to stay in Europe...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 5, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Imagine being a Hillary-supporting Atlanta Falcons fan who wanted Britain to stay in Europe...


You mean like the Numero Uno Bitch of the Sports world, Goodell?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2017)

Trump will probably invite the Patriots to the White House.  Will Tom Brady snub Trump like he did Obama in 2015?  I doubt it...

When the New England Patriots took a visit to the White House on April 23 to celebrate the team's Super Bowl win, there was one notable absence: Tom Brady.

According to the Patriots, Brady skipped out on the White House visit because he had a previously planned "family commitment."

As it turns out though, Brady wasn't with his family when the Patriots went to Washington DC on the morning of April 23. According to ESPN.com, the Patriots quarterback was actually at Gillette Stadium getting some stretching in while the rest of the team was visiting with Obama.

Less than 24 hours later, Brady was at an Apple Store in New York City checking out the company's new Apple watch.

*Did Tom Brady skip visit with Obama because he's mad at the White House?*


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Preston Rydlehuber?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Trump will probably invite the Patriots to the White House.  Will Tom Brady snub Trump like he did Obama in 2015?  I doubt it...
> 
> When the New England Patriots took a visit to the White House on April 23 to celebrate the team's Super Bowl win, there was one notable absence: Tom Brady.
> 
> ...



A wise move, why would he want to be associated with Obama?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will probably invite the Patriots to the White House.  Will Tom Brady snub Trump like he did Obama in 2015?  I doubt it...
> ...



If you're dumb enough to ask - you're too dumb to know.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 5, 2017)

Zoom-boing said:


> I wanted the Ps to win just so Mahr would be pissed off.
> 
> They came from behind, just like Trump, and won the whole.damn.game.




I found the common denominator...


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2017)

It seemed to me that the Falcons just wore themselves out during the first three quarters - then Brady dissected them.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 6, 2017)

Ha ha! Tom Brady won and will eat dinner at the WH! Al Sharpton won't ha ha!


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I wouldn't call anyone stupid if I were you. Who is president?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 15, 2017)

WATCH – Matt Lauer Obliterated on Live TV After Ambushing Patriots Owner on Trump Friendship - Tea Party News


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 15, 2017)

Does this mean Bill Maher will stick his tongue in an electric outlet in the hopes of starting his brain ?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 16, 2017)

Who cares what the ass Bill Maher thinks? I wanted the Falcons to win, but who the hell cares about politics during a Super Bowl, what a stupid, arrogant moron. Absolutely the stupidest thread in the sports section. MAJOR FAIL!


----------

